# Addressing older people in an overly familiar manner



## KLAR08

Hallo!

Heute benutze ich den Forum, weil ich eine Frage zu einem Wort habe, das ich schon Mal in dem Wörterbuch nachgeschlagen und leider nicht gefunden habe.

Ich würde gerne den folgenden Satz ins Deutsche übertragen:

He is *fresh* to older people.

Ich nenne den Kontext; Es geht um einen Jungen, der immer sehr froh ist, jeden anlächelt und sehr lustige Witze macht. Er kommuniziert gern mit allen mit jugendlicher Sprache und diese stört die älteren; also, sie fühlen sich aufgrund seiner Art und Weise, sie zu adressieren, beleidigt, weil er manchmal vielleicht zu ihnen sagt: Hallo, wie geht's? statt von 'Guten Tag Herr... Wie geht es Ihnen?'.
Sie sagen dann, er sei "fresh".

Mehrere Wörterbücher sagen, das zu solchen Situationen passende Wort sei "frech", aber trotzdem denke ich, dass es nicht ganz die gleiche Bedeutung hat, weil für mich bedeutet "frech" respektlos, unverschämt, gemein und "fresh" in diesem Kontext heißt, dass der Junge einfach die älteren behandeln wollte, wie er die Jugendlichen behandeln würde, aber das heißt nicht, dass er sie nicht respektiert.

Ich weiß, nicht ob ich mich verstehen lasse. Vielleicht habe ich die Bedeutung von frech auch missverstanden.

Wenn frech doch richtig ist, würde ich mich über Ihren Kommentar freuen. Alle Korrekturen werden akzeptiert.


----------



## Alemanita

Da du von einem Jungen (bis 14 Jahre alt) sprichst, würde ich als Alternative zu _frech_ - das mir je nach Kontext angemessen erscheint - auch _naseweis_  oder _keck _verwenden.
Wenn es sich um junge Erwachsene handelt, kann man auch von _kumpelhaft _bis _distanzlos_ sprechen.
Es beinhaltet immer eine leise Kritik am Verhalten.


----------



## Kajjo

KLAR08 said:


> Sie sagen dann, er sei "fresh".


Ich befürchte, wir haben kein Wort, dass dieses Verhalten wirklich treffend beschreibt.

Umgangssprachlich könnte man vielleicht "locker-flockig" dafür sagen:

_Sein Umgangston war etwas zu locker-flockig für die alten Herrschaften, obwohl er es wirklich nicht böse gemeint hat._



KLAR08 said:


> Wenn frech doch richtig ist


Deutsche würden das Verhalten wohl sicher als "frech" empfinden, aber es meint nicht das, was du sagen willst. "Frech" würde hier negativer interpretiert werden als gemeint ist.


----------



## Alemanita

Nach dem Merriam Webster ist die Definition von fresh:
4[probably by folk etymology from German _frech_] *: *disposed to take liberties *: *IMPUDENTdon't get fresh with me
Impudent wird im Pons übersetzt als: _unverschämt_.
 KLAR08s Muttersprache ist Spanisch; im Englischen kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, aber vielleicht ist die Interpretation, dass engl. _fresh_ NICHT _respektlos_ bedeute subjektiv gefärbt?
Ein weiterer Vorschlag: _forsch, der Junge hat einen etwas forschen Umgangston, er spricht mit Erwachsenen wie mit Seinesgleichen._
Es kommt wahrscheinlich sehr auf die Interpretation von "Junge" und "die älteren" an; für Kajjo sind es alte Herrschaften, für mich Erwachsene.


----------



## JClaudeK

Vielleicht: "Er ist  (etwas) zu hemdsärmelig."


----------



## elroy

KLAR08 said:


> Sie sagen dann, er sei "fresh".





KLAR08 said:


> "fresh" in diesem Kontext heißt, dass der Junge einfach die älteren behandeln wollte, wie er die Jugendlichen behandeln würde, aber das heißt nicht, dass er sie nicht respektiert.


 Eine solche Bedeutung des englischen Wortes „fresh“ kenne ich gar nicht.  Wo hast Du die denn her?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Eine solche Bedeutung des englischen Wortes „fresh“ kenne ich gar nicht.  Wo hast Du die denn her?


Ich auch nicht. Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass es eine direkte Übersetzung aus dem Spanischen ist? Gibt es das dort?


----------



## KLAR08

Ich habe es immer so in Wörterbüchern gefunden, aber vielleicht hat es eher nur die sexuelle Bedeutung und ich habe mich geirrt. Trotzdem finde ich die meisten vorgeschlagenen Wörter sehr gut. Vielen Dank!



JClaudeK said:


> Er ist (etwas) zu hemdsärmelig


Bedeutet es auch so was wie “naseweis"?



Alemanita said:


> forsch, der Junge hat einen etwas forschen Umgangston, er spricht mit Erwachsenen wie mit Seinesgleichen.


Ich mag dieses Wort! Vielen Dank!

Vielen Dank an alle, die ein Wort bzw. einen Ausdruck vorgeschlagen haben.


----------



## elroy

KLAR08 said:


> Ich habe es immer so in Wörterbüchern gefunden


 Dein Wörterbuch führt doch, außer der sexuellen Bedeutung, "being too confident and showing no respect" auf. Das entspricht dem, was ich schon kenne ("frech", "unverschämt") und widerspricht eben tatsächlich Deiner Deutung: 


KLAR08 said:


> "fresh" in diesem Kontext heißt, dass der Junge einfach die älteren behandeln wollte, wie er die Jugendlichen behandeln würde, aber das heißt nicht, dass er sie nicht respektiert.


 Von Deiner Deutung sehe ich in Deinem Wörterbuch keine Spur. Du hast offensichtlich etwas missverstanden!


----------



## KLAR08

Aber in anderen Wörterbüchern habe ich auch gefunden, dass es dem spanischen Ausdruck entsprechen kann, den ich beschrieben habe. Aber vielleicht habe ich mich geirrt oder etwas verwechselt, jeder kann Fehler machen, Sie machen sicherlich auch Fehler


----------



## Kajjo

Welchen spanischen Ausdruck meinst du denn überhaupt?

_Der Junge ist immer so <fresh>._

Bitte auf Spanisch übersetzen mit dem Wort, das dir die ganze Zeit vorschwebt!


----------



## KLAR08

Igualado.

Das meinte ich.


----------



## elroy

KLAR08 said:


> in anderen Wörterbüchern habe ich auch gefunden, dass es dem spanischen Ausdruck entsprechen kann, den ich beschrieben habe.


 Zeig doch mal. Entweder hast Du etwas missverstanden oder das Wort hat eine mir unbekannte Bedeutung. Es wäre doch schön, wenn wir feststellen könnten, welches der beiden zutrifft. 


KLAR08 said:


> jeder kann Fehler machen, Sie machen sicherlich auch Fehler


 Selbstverständlich!


----------



## Alemanita

Forward, overfamiliar ist die Entsprechung des mexikanischen Slang-Ausdrucks igualado.


----------



## Alemanita

Plump-vertraulich käme auch noch in Frage.
Wenn jemand sich Vertraulichkeiten herausnimmt, die seiner Position nicht zustehen.
igualado - Wiktionary


----------



## KLAR08

Oh ok, also:

er ist immer sehr plump-vertraulich zu den älteren.

Ich habe in einem Wörterbuch den Ausdruck "jemandem zu nahe treten" gefunden. Ist das richtig und passend zu diesem Kontext?


----------



## KLAR08

elroy said:


> Entweder hast Du etwas missverstanden oder das Wort hat eine mir unbekannte Bedeutung


Ich denke, ich war die ganze Zeit verwirrt. Entschuldigung! Wie wäre es denn im Englischen? also nur "overfamiliar" und "forward"?


----------



## elroy

KLAR08 said:


> dass der Junge einfach die älteren behandeln wollte, wie er die Jugendlichen behandeln würde, aber das heißt nicht, dass er sie nicht respektiert.


 In diesem Kontext:


Alemanita said:


> Forward


  


Alemanita said:


> overfamiliar


----------



## KLAR08

Danke!


----------



## Alemanita

KLAR08 said:


> Oh ok, also:
> 
> er ist immer sehr plump-vertraulich zu den älteren.
> 
> Ich habe in einem Wörterbuch den Ausdruck "jemandem zu nahe treten" gefunden. Ist das richtig und passend zu diesem Kontext?


Igualado
In dem Kontext, den du beschrieben hast (Junge, der ältere Leute wie Gleichaltrige behandelt) würde ich nicht "zu nahe treten" verwenden.
Das verwendet man in einmaligen Situationen, wenn man aus Versehen einmal eine Person zu vertraulich behandelt hat.
Es wird auch als Entschuldigung vorneweg geschickt, wenn man weiß, dass man gleich etwas zu Vertrauliches sagen wird: "Ich möchte Ihnen ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber ..."


----------



## KLAR08

Alemanita said:


> dass man gleich etwas zu Vertrauliches sagen wird: "Ich möchte Ihnen ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber ..."


Ich weiß, dass wir hier vom Thema abkommen, aber ich will einfach verstehen, wie dieser Ausdruck zu verwenden ist. Könnte ich zum Beispiel sagen?:
"Ich möchte Ihnen ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber... Wie viele sexuelle Partner hatten Sie dieses Jahr?"

Hinsichtlich des Themas des Forums:

Er ist sehr plumpvertraulich zu den betagten Menschen.

Ist das passend?


----------



## JClaudeK

Alemanita said:


> (Junge, der ältere Leute wie Gleichaltrige behandelt)


=> auf seine unverfrorene Art/ ganz unverfroren (_fresh!_) begegnet er den Erwachsenen von Gleich zu Gleich/ tritt er ihnen von Gleich zu Gleich entgegen


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> auf seine unverfrorene Art/ ganz unverfroren (_fresh_)


@KLAR08 möchte das nicht ausdrücken:


KLAR08 said:


> dass der Junge einfach die älteren behandeln wollte, wie er die Jugendlichen behandeln würde, aber *das heißt nicht, dass er sie nicht respektiert*.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> @KLAR08 möchte das nicht ausdrücken:


bist Du sicher?


Alemanita said:


> forsch
> 
> 
> KLAR08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich mag dieses Wort!
Click to expand...

forsch  ≈ unverfroren

Wenn nötig, können wir den ersten Teil von #23  ja weglassen.


----------



## Sowka

Ich empfinde das nicht als "unverfroren", denn "unverfroren" beinhaltet für mich, dass er sich darüber bewusst ist, dass er sich unangemessen verhält. Das aber ist, wenn ich die Fragestellung richtig verstehe, nicht der Fall: Der Junge ist naiv und verhält sich deshalb gegenüber den älteren Menschen so, wie er sich gegenüber seinen Kumpels verhält.

Auch "plump-vertraulich" hat für mich die Bedeutung, dass dieses Verhalten absichtsvoll gewählt wird.

Ich finde Kajjos Vorschlag aus #3 sehr treffend.


----------



## Alemanita

KLAR08 said:


> Ich weiß, dass wir hier vom Thema abkommen, aber ich will einfach verstehen, wie dieser Ausdruck zu verwenden ist. Könnte ich zum Beispiel sagen?:
> "Ich möchte Ihnen ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber... Wie viele sexuelle Partner hatten Sie dieses Jahr?"
> 
> Hinsichtlich des Themas des Forums:
> 
> Er ist sehr plumpvertraulich zu  mit den betagten Menschen.
> 
> Ist das passend?





Sowka said:


> Auch "plump-vertraulich" hat für mich die Bedeutung, dass dieses Verhalten absichtsvoll gewählt wird.



Für mich nicht. Es gibt halt/eben Menschen, die distanzlos sind und es gar nicht merken, die können gar nicht anders als jeden wie Ihresgleichen anzureden.


----------



## KLAR08

Danke sehr!


----------



## Hutschi

Wie wäre es mit:_ Er ist ziemlich keck zu alten Leuten._ Das ist freundlicher als "frech", aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob es noch verwendet wird.

"Recht keck, der Junge."

Es hat eine Bedeutung zwischen frisch/aufgeweckt und frech.


----------



## διαφορετικός

KLAR08 said:


> Mehrere Wörterbücher sagen, das zu solchen Situationen passende Wort sei "frech", aber trotzdem denke ich, dass es nicht ganz die gleiche Bedeutung hat, weil für mich bedeutet "frech" respektlos, unverschämt, gemein und "fresh" in diesem Kontext heißt, dass der Junge einfach die älteren behandeln wollte, wie er die Jugendlichen behandeln würde, aber das heißt nicht, dass er sie nicht respektiert.


Ich würde es "jovial" nennen.


----------



## Alemanita

Ich habe noch einmal Rücksprache mit einer Mexikanerin gehalten und das von KLAR08 erwähnte spanische Wort bedeutet, dass jemand mit einem Höhergestellten vertraulich wird, obwohl es ihm nicht zusteht und die andere Person dies nicht wünscht.
"Jovial" ist für mich das genaue Gegenteil, eine ältere Person, meistens ein Mann, der der Jugend zeigen möchte, dass er "gar nicht so ist" und ein paar Späßchen reißt.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie ist es mit "keck"? (Alemanita, #2)

Mir erscheint das im Kontext am Genauesten.

Wie ist es mit "keck"?




Alemanita said:


> Da du von einem Jungen (bis 14 Jahre alt) sprichst, würde ich als Alternative zu _frech_ - das mir je nach Kontext angemessen erscheint - auch _naseweis_ oder _keck _verwenden.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Alemanita said:


> "Jovial" ist für mich das genaue Gegenteil, eine ältere Person, meistens ein Mann, der der Jugend zeigen möchte, dass er "gar nicht so ist" und ein paar Späßchen reißt.


Das ist wohl der typische Fall von Jovialität. Ich habe das Wort "jovial" aber auch oft in Personenbeschreibungen gelesen, im Sinn von "er ist ein jovialer Typ". Daraus habe ich gefolgert, dass damit ein (für die betreffende Person typisches) _Verhalten_ beschrieben wird, das sich nicht unbedingt auf Hierarchien bezieht. Nämlich humorvoll-freundliches Verhalten, das geeignet ist, Wohlwollen auszudrücken oder in einer Begegnung das Eis zu brechen.


----------



## Alemanita

KLAR08 said:


> Es geht um einen Jungen, der immer sehr froh ist, jeden anlächelt und sehr lustige Witze macht. Er kommuniziert gern mit allen mit jugendlicher Sprache und *diese stört die älteren*; also, *sie fühlen sich* aufgrund seiner Art und Weise, sie zu adressieren anzusprechen , *beleidigt,* weil er manchmal vielleicht zu ihnen sagt: Hallo, wie geht's? statt von 'Guten Tag Herr... Wie geht es Ihnen?'.



Noch einmal zurück zur in #1 beschriebenen Situation: Ich finde, hier passt _keck_ über _zu vertraulich_ bis _distanzlos_.
Ich wüsste nicht, wieso ein jüngerer Mensch


διαφορετικός said:


> Wohlwollen auszudrücken oder in einer Begegnung das Eis zu brechen


hätte.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

KLAR08 said:


> "fresh" in diesem Kontext heißt, dass der Junge einfach die älteren behandeln wollte, wie er die Jugendlichen behandeln würde, aber das heißt nicht, dass er sie nicht respektiert.


Er ist sehr unbedarft in seinem Umgang mit Älteren.

Oder auch:
_zu_ unbedarft



Alemanita said:


> Ich habe noch einmal Rücksprache mit einer Mexikanerin gehalten und das von KLAR08 erwähnte spanische Wort bedeutet, dass jemand mit einem Höhergestellten vertraulich wird, obwohl es ihm nicht zusteht und die andere Person dies nicht wünscht.





Alemanita said:


> _zu vertraulich_


Das würde in diesem Kontext passen, oder das schon erwähnte ›plump-vertraulich‹.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Alemanita said:


> Ich wüsste nicht, wieso ein jüngerer Mensch
> "Wohlwollen auszudrücken oder in einer Begegnung das Eis zu brechen"
> hätte.


Ich auch nicht. Darum ärgern sich die älteren wohl auch - weil sie dieses Verhalten anmassend finden.


----------



## Hutschi

Hiernach passt "respektlos":
IGUALADA - Deutsch-Übersetzung - bab.la Spanisch-Deutsch Wörterbuch
respektlos 

Damit wäre zugleich "frech" möglich.

"Keck" wäre leicht respektlos, aber eher nicht frech, sondern eher aufgeweckt+forsch+frisch


----------



## Gernot Back

KLAR08 said:


> He is *fresh* to older people.
> 
> Mehrere Wörterbücher sagen, das zu solchen Situationen passende Wort sei "frech", aber trotzdem denke ich, dass es nicht ganz die gleiche Bedeutung hat, weil für mich bedeutet "frech" respektlos, unverschämt, gemein und "fresh" in diesem Kontext heißt, dass der Junge einfach die älteren behandeln wollte, wie er die Jugendlichen behandeln würde, aber das heißt nicht, dass er sie nicht respektiert.


Er ist gegenüber älteren Leuten manchmal etwas unverblümt. Er hat eine unverblümte/direkte Art. Er sagt Dinge rundheraus. Er trägt sein Herz auf der Zunge/macht aus seinem Herzen keine Mördergrube. Damit stößt er die älteren Herrschaften manchmal vor den Kopf.


----------



## Gernot Back

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich würde es "jovial" nennen.


Nein, _jovial_ sind allenfalls diejenigen unter den *älteren* Leuten, die – anders als andere ihrer Generation – über das Verhalten des Jungen kühl oder evtl. auch belustigt und augenzwinkernd hinweggehen.


----------



## wildan1

KLAR08 said:


> He is *fresh* to older people.


Just a comment from a native English-speaker (with somewhat dormant German, but knowledgeable enough to follow the discussion)

_Fresh _in this context is an old-fashioned term nowadays in English; it used to be something a young woman might say about a man who was sexually (or in his discourse) too forward.

It's not a term a man would use; mostly you would hear it from females feeling somewhat threatened by an over-forward man interested in her. _"Don't get fresh with me!"_ (very common in the early-mid 20th Century).

(Just to be clear to the OP and others discussing--don't try to find an equivalent in German to the English term "fresh". )


----------

